# Lining thickness day 12



## PiePig (May 16, 2007)

Hi all, this is my first FET so am a bit new to this.  just had my lining scan to check its thick enough.  Have been on progynova for 12 days (5 days on 2 tabs,  then 4 days on 3 tabs and on 4 tabs since day 10).  My lining is only 8mm, my clinic are happy with that and have booked us in for ET on day 17, but I am worried its not thick enough.

can anyone reassure, and some BFP stories with similar linings would be fab.

thanks


----------



## spinny1 (Mar 2, 2008)

Hi Piepig, we have been cycle buddies before I think!

I believe anything over 8 is good for et and you have another 5 days to go until et too so may get even thicker!

I notice you have raised nk cells,  I have too, are they giving you prednisolene (steroid)?  From day of ET?

Good luck hunny 

LOL spinny xxx


----------



## PiePig (May 16, 2007)

Hey Spinny....I remember you from last cycle (santas sizzlers?)

Yeah I am having prednisolone and clexane from just before ET (2/3 days waiting to have exact time confirmed).

I'm just really worried about the lining cos on my first fresh cycle my lining was 7.7mm at around this time and it was a chem preg  

Goodluck, hopes it good news for both of us this time!!


----------



## PiePig (May 16, 2007)

No good news stories at all


----------



## chloe99 (Aug 27, 2008)

i read a study on the net recently that proved that once lining is up to your level, a thicker one doesnt make you more likely to get and keep a pg.  It sounds just fine


----------



## PiePig (May 16, 2007)

Thanks chloe, just did a search of the web and found this....

http://www.pubmedcentral.nih.gov/articlerender.fcgi?artid=2543019

so i guess the thicker the better, but not huge differences.


----------



## chloe99 (Aug 27, 2008)

that's the spirit!

My linings are always fairly thin, in a natural menstrual cycle and when stimming.  Some ladies quote linings of over 10mm at the first scan, mine will be around 8 on the last scan and they dont give me anything extra for it.  I have always achieved a pg


----------

